
Reuters uses AI to prototype automated video reports - OJFord
https://www.forbes.com/sites/simonchandler/2020/02/07/reuters-uses-ai-to-prototype-first-ever-automated-video-reports/
======
kick
_Today, it has announced a prototype for a world first: a fully automated, yet
presenter-led sports news summary system._

The title is wrong! Sogou has the world-first here. Reuter's thing is
specifically the "first" presenter-led _sports_ news summary system, emphasis
on sports.

~~~
wyxuan
Sogou is the CCTV version of an ai presenter

------
cat199
> we use an algorithm to combine Reuters real-time match photography and
> reporting with a minute-by-minute data feed of what has happened in the game

.. so that they can create 'presenter led' summaries at 'greater scale' \-
yet, you still have to have people taking the photography and generating this
minute-by-minute data.. so, why don't they just give the summary?

~~~
OJFord
Because that's already a different job?

e.g. the NHL has people recording plays second by second (not just minute) and
photographers of course. But those people aren't the commentators, or the
people in the studio. And the 6min and 30min condensed game recaps just have
the commentary from the clips they include; they could make more sense with a
generated track.

